# Keep on disconnecting BSNL modem



## srishet (Mar 5, 2010)

I am facing serious problem with my bsnl modem. I m using WA3002G4 Type II modem. it disconnects twice or thrice in an hours automatically and reconnect it. first i thought there may be line problem with my connection. So i complained bsnl and change the new line. but problem still the same. I am using windows xp in my computer. However when i using wifi in mobile it wont disconnect reguraly. i m using iphone. Please give me the solution for the same.


Thank you


----------



## nims11 (Mar 8, 2010)

check the adsl mode of ur modem.


----------



## srishet (Mar 10, 2010)

how to check adsl mode..


----------



## nims11 (Mar 15, 2010)

type 192.162.1.1 in the browser.
fill admin as username and password if you havent changed it.
goto some options like asdl or search through pages till you find a dropdown  menu to adsl modes. it would have options like 
Adsl
adsl 2+
G.dmt
G.Lite
MULTIMODE
and few more.

after seeing the current selection, reply it to this post


----------



## srishet (Mar 15, 2010)

I have attched the screenshot. The mention above is already enabled in my modem. Please let me know if u need anything.. If you u go to advance option, you can just select tone of the modem..

*i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae344/srishet/dsl.jpg


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 15, 2010)

What disconnects??? the ppp handshake with the server or the internet connection???


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 15, 2010)

Like the other said, look for the ADSL link status. That needs to be connected at all times. If that's having problems, then it could be your line. The PPPoE connection going down is most definitely something on their server.


----------



## srishet (Mar 16, 2010)

It keep on disconnecting internet. not ppp.. I have clearly mentioned in my first post????


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the same problem with BSNL . It just randomly disconnects and mines is much worse I get like disconnects from anything between 1-10 minutes. It might not necessarily be anythign wrong on your side. I figuer that it might be something wrong on BSNL's end. Lol as I type this I see my modem already disconnecting and reconnecting again! Anyway I still believe that its something wrong with the line to your home and not the router.


----------



## srishet (Mar 18, 2010)

Yup.. That I agree with the line. but it wont disconnect too many times in night.. In day time it disconnects regularly.


----------

